# My Metro Grade Goods “Pawn” core



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

This is a DIY slingshot I've mostly finished with an aluminum MGG "Pawn" core.

I added resin knife scales from Etsy's Lance Schofield (still waiting on the brass pins to secure them- hence the empty holes) who makes some of the most amazing resin scales EVAR.








Really looking forward to getting a Cthulhu core in a few weeks!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic looking


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Wowsers, that is gorgeous. You've been on a tare lately with your builds.

I have a couple MGG cores to work on too. I hope they turn out 1/2 as nice as yours. I'm not a metal worker, so they still scare me a bit and I have no means to thread the holding screws.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Don’t worry about it. Use a good solid epoxy to attach the scales to the core. Drill the holes for the attachments and you’ll find somebody to help you with those. You got a Makerspace anywhere near you? Or a silversmith?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

TARDIS Tara said:


> Don't worry about it. Use a good solid epoxy to attach the scales to the core. Drill the holes for the attachments and you'll find somebody to help you with those. You got a Makerspace anywhere near you? Or a silversmith?


Even better....Eric lives in town.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice one Tardis.

Bruce - tapping is way easier than you'd think. And you can get kits pretty cheap.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

brucered said:


> TARDIS Tara said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about it. Use a good solid epoxy to attach the scales to the core. Drill the holes for the attachments and you'll find somebody to help you with those. You got a Makerspace anywhere near you? Or a silversmith?
> ...


Oh, you suck.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

That looks great! Nice job!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Love it, nice job!


----------



## Michael71 (Apr 23, 2017)

That's an awsome looking frame well done!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Tara, you are better with each frame you build.


----------

